# Some random pictures



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I mainly do my driveway (which is a mile long) and a few family members. Money has been tight, and my last F-250 finally gave up the ghost after many years of hard service. Anyway, I picked up this F-250 LD for the right price and mounted everything on her. Fabricated a new wiring harness for the Western. Pushes very nicely.

Here are some pics from the Jan 26-27 storm.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

very nice! what's the story with that Jeep in the background?


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

tkahike, where are you from?


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

buttaluv;1219990 said:


> very nice! what's the story with that Jeep in the background?


That's my summer toy  It is usually kept in that hut, but I have a 65 mustang in there I'm storing for a friend while they build a garage for it. I didn't think the winter was going to be this bad LOL

I'm slowly lifting it and working on it. Runs real smooth, 88 YJ with a 5 speed.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

NJjunior973;1220100 said:


> tkahike, where are you from?


Andover area.


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ohh over towards the forest fire service ? I'm from the Wantage area. Winter Storm Watch already in effect....


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm about not far from there. You a member? I'm 4D4.


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

No I'm a Junior member of the Sussex Fire Department


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Gotcha. I have 25 years volunteer time, riding the sweet life of lifetime member now


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha ha ya must be nice!! I recieved all snow so far! 4.5 inches


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)




----------

